
Analysis of Suicide Rates Around the World - KyleOS
https://kyso.io/KyleOS/global-suicide
======
KyleOS
Source: Data is from Kaggle ([https://www.kaggle.com/russellyates88/suicide-
rates-overview...](https://www.kaggle.com/russellyates88/suicide-rates-
overview-1985-to-2016)), which compares socio-economic info with suicide rates
by year and country between 1985 and 2016.

Will hopefully add to this analysis by looking at other causation factors like
alcohol consumption, hours of sunlight, etc.

